# Seadeck Stubborn Stains



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

You need something that will emulsify all those good fish tracks. I have light gray Seadeck in my '07' B2 and use baking soda followed with vinegar from a spray bottle when it starts to get bad. It will bubble like crazy, scrub with a firm brush and hose it out. Try a small spot first. If this seems scary, try Dawn with a little warm water, let it sit for a few minutes, scrub and rinse. Good luck !!!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dish soap and a fairly hard brush work for me on my snow camp colored mat.


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

Once you get it clean and dry put some 303 Protectant very lightly on a rag and wipe it on the pads and let it dry. It will clean much easier with that on it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Softscrub with bleach and a tire brush always worked for me.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Softscrub with bleach and a tire brush always worked for me.


Bleach ok on the colored Seadeck too?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Bleach ok on the colored Seadeck too?


Yep. From DeaDek's own website. I might would try a spot first, but I had zero issues


SeaDek cleans easily with soap, hot water, and a stiff brush. For stubborn areas, a number of household products can be used, such as SoftScrub, Simple Green, 409, or bleach. Do not use acid-based cleaners such as MaryKate's Hull Cleaner.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I have grey on the B2 and light blue on my center. Bleach doesn't do much on the grey since it is older, so I use high strength Goof Off. This thing can strip a finish off a fly rod, so try a small spot first.

On my light blue, bleach has worked great. It can get super dirty, so bad that it actually looks terrible. But the bleach knocks it right out.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What has always worked best for me is Starbrite's Nonskid Deck Cleaner with PTEF.

Spray it on, spread it out lightly, let it sit for two minutes then hit it with a deck brush. hose it off with water and most of it should come off. If it doesn't all come off, repeat the process. You have to make sure you wait the two minutes before scrubbing it, it allows the cleaner to seep its way into the stains and push out the grime. When I spray it on my skiff deck, you can literally see the grime come out of the nonskid and pour out. It's awesome stuff.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Pressure washer for me after about a minute of letting 50/50 bleach water soak on really stubborn stains. Have hours and hours worth of cleaning seadek. Will be buying aqua traction next time.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Starbrite non skid on my deck and seadek has been stellar.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just ordered the starbrite deck cleaner.

Thanks guys.


----------

